# Should we say no to Meerkats?



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

I really find the sudden interest in keeping Meerkats, which are effectivly a wild animal and really were never meant to be kept as pets, pretty sad.

Kids are wanting Meerkats, their parents are buying them with no real clue on how to care for them, and Meerkats are subsequently suffering.

The same as with all 'craze' pets, spurred by movies, TV shows & in this case, and advert, will of course land up with hundreds of Meerkats being neglected, destroyed, and turned out into the wild, leading to another invasive specise threatening our native flora & fauna. Small animals like voles would be put at risk by wild roaming Meerkats, it is something that is really bad for the UK.

Can we really give Meerkats what nature intended? Meerkats are burrowing animals. Most people will probably land them up in a chinchilla cage, or worse, a hamster cage, with nothing reminisant of their wild lives.

I think there should be a need for a license, and perhaps a day long training course, before anyone is allowed to keep a pet this exotic, and demanding.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think if they're in the right hands with large enclosures, in groups proper diet etc then they can be kept. But the idiots that keep a single meerkat on it's own in a tiny cage is just cruel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I wasn't aware that meerkats could be kept as pets. I don't think it's a good idea at all for the many reasons you have already stated.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i only think its a good idea IF they have the right environment and diet, but as this is so hard to provide and so expensive to set up, then as a rule, no meerkats should NOT be kept as pets


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

its a 100% No from me! as most people couldnt keep them in even remotely adequate conditions this means the majority will suffer immensly, so even when someone buys from a breeder feeling they can give one a good life they should think about the rest being bred most of those will live miserable lives....so imo folk should stop being so selfish and not support this cruel trade....meekats arent pets they arnt domesticated they are wild animals. 

Our local petshop has two i wont go and look at them because ive heard how they are scrabbling on the glass of their enclosure frantic to get out...even 'hearing' that is upsetting enough to me:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the *only* people that should be able to keep meerkats are zoo's or safari type parks.

They are not a domestic animal so IMO shouldn't be kept like one, especially as the majority of people that would want one as a pet wouldn't be able to offer everything they need :001_huh:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I honestly had no idea people were keeping them as pets, I would have assumed it would have been illegal to sell them. its so sad that most people will just be getting them because they think the cartoon meerkat adverts are cute  it's sad as so many will end up being kept in bad conditions


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think people should be allowed to keep them as pets at all. They need to be kept with others of there own species, not in a tiny cage all on there own.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

10000% wholehearted no from me!

Same as I dont believe in marmasette (sorry about spelling) monkeys being kept as pets - some animals are just not meant to be kept as pets - I mean what next? Kola's? bears?tigers? 

This years craze always ends up as next years rescue crisis :frown2::mad2:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont think they make great pets and once people realise they create a smell due to scenting they will prob end up been rehomed every year.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

nope they are not domesticated pets (at least shouldnt be) poor little mites :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> 10000% wholehearted no from me!
> 
> Same as I dont believe in marmasette (sorry about spelling) monkeys being kept as pets - some animals are just not meant to be kept as pets - I mean what next? Kola's? bears?tigers?
> 
> This years craze always ends up as next years rescue crisis :frown2::mad2:


Never go on american exotics forums lots of them have bears/big cats :mad2:. I don't agree with monkeys in captivity


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Never go on american exotics forums lots of them have bears/big cats :mad2:. I don't agree with monkeys in captivity


bears?!  *off for a look*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's one I'll PM you the link if you want the owner has two black bears :mad2: there was someone either on there or another forum was asking about keeping komodos


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

manic rose said:


> bears?!  *off for a look*


It's amazing what americans keep as pets, it all depends on what state they live in to what they are allowed. But in the more rural parts it seems any animal is allowed to be kept as a pet


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> There's one I'll PM you the link if you want the owner has two black bears :mad2:


thanks 

people must be insane tho to keep bears as pets! as a general rule I never take on a pet that is bigger and stronger than me and could easily kill someone! :001_huh: :mad2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I'm sure they're in a large secure enclosure and she has them trained though given her advice on raising dogs I'm not sure I want to know how she trained them . I wouldn't keep them.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

I chose no as in general I don't think the average person is capable of caring for them properly. Maybe if someone has worked in a zoo before and can provide a similar set-up at home (lucky people if they can) then I don't see the harm in keeping a small group of rescued meerkats as no doubt there will be plenty of them handed onto rescue/passed round the freeads etc soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Most definitely not. There are a few who can keep then in resonable conditions....but most won't so it's not worth it!!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Of course we should say no to Meerkats being kept as pets.

Animals should ONLY be kept as PETS if the animal can be properly cared for and live as natural life as possible.

What pleasure would a meerkat get from being kept as a pet? 


There are enough animals out there already which the human has domesticated, if someone wants a pet then there is enough choice as it is.

leave the poor meerkats alone.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely not, no way, never! They're not domesticated animals, they're wild animals. There are very few who could truly replicate the conditions needed to ensure the welfare and happiness of a meerkat, and I can't really see what pleasure someone would get from keeping them either, they don't strike me as the sort of animal that would like a cuddle xox


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

It's a 100% no from me. They're wild animals. They should be in the wild.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

manic rose said:


> thanks
> 
> people must be insane tho to keep bears as pets! as a general rule I never take on a pet that is bigger and stronger than me and could easily kill someone! :001_huh: :mad2:


As a general rule I never take on a pet that might eat me!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

100% definite no from me, i cant stand seeing them in a zoo let alone in someones house as a pet.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A big no from me, I love the little things to bits, but a big part of their charm is seeing them in their family groups, interacting & showing their proper natural behaviours, in their natural environment


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad everyone seems to be saying a big no to this. I imagine animal rescues will be totally swamped next year with meerkats, micro pigs & pygmy hedgehogs. 

We've seen how pet crazes end, staffordshire bull terriers are the UK's biggest dumped, abandoned, beaten dog, and shelters, both private and RSPCA are overflowing with unwanted or mistreated staffs.

The status dog craze was popular among 'chavs' but chav seems to be blending in with allsorts now, and perhaps the dogs are not so much of a status symbol as more people, even chavs, become more aware of their plight. 99% of people, even 'chavs' wouldn't dream of harming an animal, but some people just have no idea how to care for them.

Exotics, spiders, snakes, wild cats, meerkats & primates either need very specialised owners with lots of experience, or they should be in a zoo, where their natural habitat will be brought as close as possible to the wild.

I have seen youtube vids from America of people keeping prairie dogs, groundhogs, racoons, and even larger primates like chimps in their homes. I understand perhaps if someone finds an abandoned baby animal, such as a prairie dog, and wishes to raise it. They should however still check with local laws and seek advice from a specialist before keeping the said creature as a family pet!

Meerkats demand such high standards of habitat & care, I think it should be illegal to keep them in a chinchilla cage cooped up inside a house. Infact it should be illegal to keep any wild animal other than those traditionaly kept as a pet without a license and a 6 monthly inspection from DEFRA or your animal regulator.

I keep rats, and I try to provide my rats with things they would encounter in the wild, like grass, earth to dig in, sometimes with added mealworms, which they love. I also, controversially, give my rats locusts & crickets sometimes, as wild rats eat insects. I make sure they have space to skip & jump, climb & swing. Rats are highly adaptable, keeping them is quite easy with a few years experience behind you. 

Meerkats however, no. I don't think I could mimic a meerkat's natural habitat or provide for what it's instincts demand, therefor it is not a pet I would ever dream of keeping in my home.

Americans also keep cats like cougar in their houses! Then, when the animal attacks someone, it's the ANIMAL that is blamed & destroyed! If there is one thing I cannot stand, it is animals being put down for following their NATURAL instincts. Wild animals attack other animals, humans are animals, what do they expect? A persistantly aggressive dog, then maybe it is the kindest option, but a wild animal that was never intended to be domesticated, then NO, destroying it is wrong. You can't punish an animal.

Meerkats are no different, soon they will be getting blamed for spreading a disease or whatever. 

Also, if/when unwanted meerkats are released into the British countryside, notable damage will happen to native flora & fauna, animals like dormice, voles & other small woodland creatures will take the brunt once meerkats start reproducing & establishing colonies in the countryside.

Then it will be up to hunters & pest controllers to deal with the problem, which is not ideal and is cruel, but will there be another choice? I am thinking a repeat of the mink & coypu problem. 

There's even sightings of wallabies roaming free in some part of the UK, not sure where. I believe these people too, irresponsable animal ownership has and will lead to this problem again and again.


----------

